# iPod Issues



## QBrN (May 13, 2011)

Hello, I just bought a Chevy Cruze LT and have tried to play my iPod (Nano, the older version) using the USB port. It says on the radio that it is playing but I get no sound. The iPod itself says "OK to disconnect" with a green check mark... Any ideas about what I might be doing wrong? I have an Auxillary cord from my old Cobalt to connect my iPod but would like to try playing this way so I can use the car's controls? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Try rebooting the device and play with the mute controls on the steering wheel. There's a ton of iPod/iPhone issues that need to be fixed still.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

You might also try to "restore" your iPod the next time you "sync" with iTunes... that will force an update of your software.


----------



## luke0517 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a 2012 LTZ RS in Feb, and have had zero issues with my Nano until last week. Now I get the title and album cover on the Nav screen...but no sound...restoring now, hope it helps. I've swapped out cords, no luck. My daughter's iphone and ipod touch play just fine. Help!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just bought a ipod touch and can connect to my Cruze using the aux port and earphone plug as my LS *does not* have a USB connection. I found out I cannot control my I pod with the car stereo connected this way. Correct?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Correct. All that the aux port/3.5mm headphone jack does is transfer audio. Only the 30pin connector will give a device (car, dock) control over your iPod. I have an older iPod classic that keeps giving me issues so I might get a 64GB flash drive to put all of my music on. 

The only 2 things I wanted when looking for a Cruze was the Summit White and the Connectivity Pkg. Sadly enough the car came from Michigan, but oh well.


----------



## ceedge (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi
Have you heard if there is any update on the ipod/iphone issues?
Thanks
cee


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My Nano (6th Gen) works perfect in both my 2011 Cruze and Wife's 2012 Honda CR-V.


----------

